# Feral Cats



## 2cycle (Jun 26, 2008)

This year, it seems like we've had a bumper crop of them here.  Had one come up on the grill while I was doing some kabobs.  I batted it away. And got clawed and maybe bit, it looks like a bite mark.

  I've been popping them with the crosman, pumped just a few times.  In hope that they would go away  The wife don't like me shootin anything we're not going to eat.  So she frowns on me killin cats.

  Question is.  CCI Mini Mags, or hollow points?

  OK, I'm finished with my rant.

Greg


----------



## pne123 (Jun 26, 2008)

ok, they do not taste as bad as you think.  get 'em young so the are not to tough.  not much meat on those little "wings" but there is many ways to skin a cat.

I recommend cci sub-sonic hollow point 22lr.  Does not have the sonic crack.  Sounds more like a really good high powered pellet gun.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2...oint-subsonic/


----------



## yard dog (Jun 26, 2008)

Another option is to use the shells you have now, but add a short term silencer to the barrel. You can take a nipple for a baby's bottle and slip it over the end of the barrel. If you are using iron sights, cut a notch big enough to see down the barrel. It's only good for a few shots, but it wont effect the accuracy. 

Also, if ya plan on smokin em, I'd suggest a robust rub and the 3-2-1 method


----------



## pne123 (Jun 26, 2008)

that works on bolt actions but if it is semi-auto you still get a sonic crack out the chamber.  If you are using a scope a 1 litter coke bottle w/ the bottom cut off slipped over the muzzle works well also.  a little insulation stuffed in it helps also.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jun 26, 2008)

The silencer options probably work, but why have evidence around of your potential crime? I lived in an area where we had a ton of feral cats running around. A litter was born under the neighbors back porch and the stupid F%$#^&* kept coming into my yard under the fence. It only took a week before my dogs shook the life out of six of them. Keep your hands clean. Let the dogs do the work.

Dave


----------



## richtee (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm  was not aware of these!  PERFECT! I usually use my Gamo .22 air rifle for chipmunks and squirrels, but feral cats will require a bit more. I also have a bit of a 'possum and skunk issue here- these shells sound like the answer!


----------



## 1894 (Jun 26, 2008)

In addition to seconding the sub-sonics , and SSS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Get that bite / scratch checked out by a DR . Cats can carry some really nasty stuff that will mess you up if left unattended .
 Hope someone else can provide more of what to look for regarding that bite.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 26, 2008)

Tell her its fun and legal.  Well fun anyway.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rich , I've had good results with these subsonics including several big woodchucks . Good penetration , so, make sure of your back stop 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.remington.com/products/am...22_rimfire.asp


----------



## goat (Jun 26, 2008)

Catch them in a live trap and then pop them.


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 26, 2008)

I aint worried about the sound, this is SC and fireworks are legal here.  Besides, this is in the country.  I've got a Sheriden Silver Streak, and it makes more noise pumping it up than it does shooting.  And got some others that bark over here, and bite waaaay over yonder, but I aint gonna waste any high dollar ammo on vermin.

  I've checked our states hunting regs.  And couldn't find anything about season, size, bag limit, or baiting.  So I guess I'm legal.

  Our dog is gettin to be an old man. so he's only good for close range.

  The scratch/bite i got was scrubbed with bleach right after it happened.  And there is no sign of infection or soreness, so I guess I'll live through it.

Greg


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 26, 2008)

I plan to show this thread to my wife next time I want to pop a squirrel or bluejay off the bird feeder with a pellet gun here in suburbs!


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 26, 2008)

Dont play with the cat scratches. ( Can already hear a Nugent joke coming here ) I had Cat Scratch disease once, was blind for 2 1/2 weeks. This is not something to screw around with. I myself prefer to err on the side of good judgment, if its legal and noise isnt an issue. 12 gauge with some good hi brass varmit loads will cure your problem. Sure 22lr will work, but sometimes dead isnt quite dead enough.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






*NO IT IS NOT THE SAME AS CAT SCRATCH FEVER  LOL*


----------



## jfoust (Jun 26, 2008)

.22LR will work perfectly for those critters. I use it on squirrels in the feeder all the time. Can't get much cheaper than a box of 500+ rounds at Wal-Mart for $8 or whatever they're going for these days!


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't send a boy to do a mans job. .308 Winchester.


----------



## jimr (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm guessing that the cat that came up to you was someones "Tabby" that they no longer wanted and just conveniently dropped off in your "neighborhood", because a true feral cat won't get close to you on purpose. Also they smell just about as bad as a skunk. I found this out by leg-hold trapping one and believe me I'm glad the trap held because that cat had "nasty" written all over his face. I'm sure a 12 to 15 lb. tommy could do some serious damage in a short while. I live in a "dump area" for unwanted cats and have found that the 22 lr works just great for distances inside 75 yards. After that it's .270 time. People don't understand that when they dump their unwanted pets like that it's not only hard or fatal to the cat, but if they survive they are hard on the song bird population and the bunny population. If hares are going to perish, it's going to be from being run by my beagle and "harvested" by ME. My wife didn't care for me "eliminating" the problem but it's gotten to where she just says "I don't want to know" when the gun comes out of the safe. She's learning..........


----------



## chrome (Jun 26, 2008)

Since some of ya'all brought up the fun and inexpensive .22
check out this site for yet another inexpensive hobby (that can and will become very expensive over time, kinda like Q)...

www.rimfirecentral.com

There are many references to sub-sonic rounds. they are almost as quiet as an air rifle, but are a bit more lethal on small vermin.


----------



## stacks (Jun 26, 2008)

Two weeks ago the wife found a feral Kitten (about 10 weeks old) under the hood of her car.  Just a kitten right?  She went to grab the thing and it bit through her finger!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




The DR wouldn't stitch it and close in any potential bacteria or infection.  Had to capture the cat and keep it for ten days to watch for rabbies or distemper.  $70 for a cage $10 for a flea and tick pill (the thing was covered with em).  After a few days without the ticks and fleas the kitten became quite friendly and I couldn't bring myself to give it a bulletectomy.  Found a home for it Tuesday.

Have that bite / scratch checked and hang on to the cat if you can.  It will save you in the long run.  Our DR said if we killed it prematurely and the wife gets sick we would have to send the cats head in to get anylized to determine treatment for her.  BIG $$$


----------



## richtee (Jun 26, 2008)

Heh... well, there are other considerations, Icruz. .22 HP's mostly self destruct upon impact, and have a much lower velocity and energy- reducing the ricochet problem. Plus, they typically won't bring out the local SWAT team for us that live in civilization ;{)

Not saying that a good 3" mortar salute won't either tho  heh.


----------



## mavrick813 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a Crossman .22 Co2 handgun with alot of accuracy. My father was having trouble with a family of gophers in his yard and they've been exterminated. With the Accuracy of this thing head shots are easy inside of 50 yards. The sounds is practically nill. And from what your saying these things like to get pretty close. 

BTW Pop lived a about 1/10th of a mile from the PD and no one came asking what was going on.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 26, 2008)

I like the suggestion of the .308. I am a huge fan of high powered. My favorite varmit gun is a 22-250. With that little tiny 45 grain bullet exiting the muzzle at around 4000 feet per second, when it hits something the bullet disintegrates. No richochet with them. Also, if the varmit is of the right size, chunks!


----------



## chrome (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a Savage model 10 in .223 I got for cheap that I'm working on making accurate for varmints... If I end up putting a new barrel on it I'll probably go .308 though.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 26, 2008)

.223 should be a tack driver. That is a flat shoot very fast cartridge. I would look and make sure that my barrel was free floating. We use a .223 a lot for varmits.


----------



## chrome (Jun 26, 2008)

It's the model 10 tactical, which means the varmint barrel and a composite stock. The stock has got to go, way too much flex.

Bet I can pick off one of those feral cats at quite a distance, the neighbors might complain about the noise tho. :)


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 26, 2008)

Alittle something for those of us that feel you can never have enough firepower......

http://www.barrettrifles.com/rifle_82.aspx


----------



## fireguy (Jun 26, 2008)

I might have delt with this prob in the past... Canned catfood with antifreeze might work well... or so ive heard.... dont have to worry the neighbors... those darn things are a real prob in my neighborhood.


----------



## mavrick813 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well Anti-Freeze in just about anything will do the trick but it's very painfull for the critter. Causes Liver and kidney Failure, Stomach distension, and heart failure. A buddy of mine had someone throw a bag of dogfood in his yard after pouring a gallon of Anti-freeze into the bag and shaking it. 

Ended up finding out that his NEW neighbor was worried that his Rotty would get out and bite a kid. (Even though it had never gotten out in the 3 years he lived their) So because of the NEW neighbors paranoia the dog died a miserable inhumane death.

I group Antifreeze varmint control along with turpentine barriers. It's cruel and inhumane. 1 shot 1 kill if you have to control varmint issues in your area imho.

Just my 2c


----------



## chrome (Jun 26, 2008)

How about a much cheaper .50 BMG upper for an AR
http://www.safetyharborfirearms.com/...tramag_50.html


----------



## ne.hunter (Jun 26, 2008)

Just put a few more pumps in your crossman or put the pellet in backwards .  It might be a little hard on barrel life but works light a hollow point


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got a golfball cannon that you could borrow


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 26, 2008)

I like your style...


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 26, 2008)

I actually prefer a 30.06 with an accelerator.... (55 grain bullet with little fiber ribs to keep it true in the barrel) When it leaves the barrel the little ribs leave the bullet and gets where is goin' fast!!! .... if you can see it thru the scope .... you can hit it....  hit pie plates 500-600 yrds out!! plus no riflings on bullet....


----------



## mavrick813 (Jun 26, 2008)

Golf ball canon, AKA Tater gun downsized? 

Mike


----------



## fireguy (Jun 26, 2008)

mav, I totally understand the inhumane way of death associated with my method. Also am sorry about you friends dog...that was a BS move by his neighbor. I am always a humane person and animal/ nature loving person.. till my recent prob with feral cats running wild in my neighborhood.... living in the city with no way to shoot my choice weapon, along with calling the Humane soc. and getting no help, and trappping them and having one neighbor get all upset...I have no other choice... if someone has another idea please let me know.


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 26, 2008)

The Crosman is just a .177, my Sheridan is .20cal with a rifled barrel.  The Sheridan at 10 pumps will go clean through a 2X6 at 25ft.  The .177 has more velocity, with a real wimpy pellet thats hollow.  The .20 pellet is solid except for the skirt, and 14.3gr, velocity don't compare to the .177 but the energy blows it away. Benjamin used to make a .22 air rifle that had some great balistics for an air rifle, but still with the hollow pellets.  Benjaman/Sheridan got together, and are now part of Crosman.

 I remember when it was just Sheridan, the pellets were a nearly 20gr and cylindrical. I wished we could still get them like that.  But the only maker of .20cal pellets that I know of is Crosman.

Greg

Interesting link
http://www.airgunsbbguns.com/Career_...-dragon-50.htm


----------



## coyote (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a T-shirt the say's on the front, I heart cat's and shows a cat all cozy laying down.
I get more compliments on it.   Untill I turn and walk away.
then I get thats is just terrible. and they show me I am number one with their finger..

on the back it shows a 22 cal. bullet traveling at ultra high velocity traveling thru a cat which is exploding with red mist every where.

and in large letters  above the cat "NOT"



have fun..I sure do.. MT tuna can + sniper hide = one less cat..


----------



## 1894 (Jun 27, 2008)

And if you reload check this out 

http://www.leverguns.com/articles/pa...ll_charges.htm

http://www.guns.connect.fi/gow/arcane1.html

http://www.guns.connect.fi/gow/ed.html

Lots of reloading info on the so called " cat sneeze " loads


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll send ya some coyotes. They keep my barn cat population in check. Trouble is, they try to keep my hen population in check too.

 I use a .22 or my 30-30 for the coyotes.


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 27, 2008)

Like I said, this is SC and fireworks are legal.  And so are silencers.

Greg


----------



## coyote (Jun 27, 2008)

I am there if ya need me..lol.. yep they are like roaches, cannibles also..


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 27, 2008)

We got them here too.  State regs have no season, size, bag limit.  You can shine for them and bait them.

  When I have more time to type the words, I'll tell a true story about cats killin my chickens.  It happened maybe 26yrs ago.  Its a long story and I only have two fingers that know how to type.

Greg


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nope, it's an actual cannon.  The barrel is about 3 feet long and it weighs probably between 30 - 40 pounds.  You have to beat the golf ball into it with a sledge hammer.  It uses salt peter and sugar mixture for powder.  It used to be on iron wheels, but we packed it too full one time and blew the wheels off it.  I'd put up pics, but all that's left is the barrel.  We estimate it'll shoot a golf ball over a mile.  Usually shoot it off over holidays and get togethers.


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 27, 2008)

Is/was it a smoothbore?  I can't imagine a golfball, going through any barrel without fouling it with plastic. Did you use wadding?

Greg


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 27, 2008)

It is a smooth barrel and we use wadding.  It makes a hell of a bang! We did retrieve the first golfball ever after firing.  About 45 seconds after we shot it off the golfball landed at the feet of one of the guests about 20 feet from the cannon.  WILD!


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 27, 2008)

I've really never had much of a problem, I used to raise German Shorthair Pointers and they were generally disposed to getting them.  My stepmother's cats were really fast about getting over 8 ft up a tree if they caught sight of a pup.   I have used an RWS .177 target air rifle on them and some bad squirrels in town because of not making much noise and still getting the job done.   I also have used a box trap to remove the undesired cat, coon, possum, etc to another location to dispose where no one can observe??? Turning them loose over 10 miles away can get rid of them or shooting them in the trap and releasing them.   Hope this helps.  Your local Animal Control should be able to help also or Game, Fish and Parks guys.   I like doing it my self personally; I can hit a prairie dog at 300 yds really easy; so a cat at 25 yds with a scoped air rifle is nice practice and quiet.  Air rifle pellets come in cans of 500??? Semper Fi and happy smoke rings from Sedalia, MO.


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 27, 2008)

Possum and coon is good eatin.  Shoot the coon and grind him, yum yum coonburgers.  Trap the possum, feed it out fer a week with cornbread and biscuits (leftovers of course).  And bake it like a roasting hen.  They real greasy but good, if seasoned rite.

Greg


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 27, 2008)

The one shot that I'm most proud of is, with a .35REM at 175yrds.  10mph+/- crosswind, 200gr slug.  And I hit only 9 inches aft of the shoulder.  

Greg


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2008)

I could trap some feral dogs and send em to ya they seem to be very hungry they might take care of some of the cats course then you'd have to deal with the dog population


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 27, 2008)

Cowgirl already suggested that with the coyotes, we already got them here.  The cats breed faster.  But not as fast as 700FPS.

Greg


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

They have been keeping me awake at night...could you sit out by my barn and keep watch so I can catch up on my sleep? lol


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Greg, someday when your fingers feel agile, I'd like to hear the story.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 27, 2008)

I love this place...I had to look up "feral cat" ....you can actually shoot them? WOW I have to get out of So Cal and away from the 9th circut court of appeals!!!!!


----------



## mossymo (Jun 27, 2008)

My wife and I just moved to a farmstead in the country, here the farmsteads are having racoon problems. I have been setting a live trap and shooting them with a .22 when I check the trap in the morning; as of this morning have gotten 3 this week !!! Also have problem with cottontail rabbits in the garden and flower beds, here again I have been just taking them with a .22; except for the jack rabbit I popped at 275 yards with the .243.....

Living in town had the cottontail problem also, there I just used a Benjamin .177. It seem to keep the noise down so neighbors wouldn't complain about me shooting a gunin town.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to country livin Mossy, Isn't it great!


----------



## mossymo (Jun 27, 2008)

cowgirl
I am loving it; have buffalo less than 100 yards from our house and elk 1/2 mile away !!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Pretty awesome Mossy!


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm in a rural area.  This is a wild animal that has no state regulations regarding season,size, bag limit, or baiting.  Cats are very prolific, and they propagate unchecked.  Kittens grow up to be mean and nasty, if they don't have humans to interact with them.

  Its a gray area as to the legality.  When you call the county animal control, they'll respond to a dog problem.  Because dogs mostly have owners that can be fined.

 But, some, rat faced, toad suckin, tofu fartin fairys think that cats have rights.  Pound sand PETA!

  Greg


----------



## erain (Jun 27, 2008)

2 cycle u in a rural area, and you have feral cats..... help solve many problems arrising from these animals by eradicating them with weapon of choice. if peta has a beef with it have them go to the unresponsible pet owners who cannot fulfill thier obligations and take care of there animals. when they get tired of taking care of them,feeding,keeping up with the vet, failure to spay or nueter animals, and above all making sure the animal remains a pet. instead of maybe dumping off in the country to fend for itself which it will do a mighty fine job of, along with robbing nests of songbirds and game birds, killing small game animals and competing in the food systm. throws the whole eco balance out of whack. not to mention potential diease and sickness problems they may bring to diligant pet owners and even heath risks to humans. feral cats are not natural and do not belong in our enviroment and need to be removed. it is said of a house cat, if it were wild it would be natures greatest predator. is not because of its cunning or skills. is because it does not know about killing just for food, it kills for fun. i have no problem with having pets, have 2 cats and a dog right now. the chance of any of my cats ever becoming a feral cat is 0%, and the chance of either contributing to increased population of these feral colonies as they are called is even less.


----------



## goat (Jun 27, 2008)

While there are some benefits to feral cats, such as a reduced mice/rat problem, thus less snakes in my area of the country, there are some aversions also.  They are hell on the quail/turkey populations and carry many diseases, one of which causes goats to abort.

As far as I am concerned, feral cats are a way to sharpen your trapping skills and furnish good year round target practice.  They are a renewable resource so there is no reason to fear extinction. Let the festivities begin!!!!


----------



## rtom (Jun 27, 2008)

My neighbor has some living in his shed and the idiot leaves food out for them, I have seen these stupid things and the should be killed. They are not very healthy looking you can just tell they disease written all over them 

The worst part about it is they have a 2 year old out there trying to play with them, as I said he is an IDIOT!!


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 27, 2008)

I despise cats in general. I have to agree with Goat! Let the games begin, double points for headshots

Barrett 50-cal - kill em so dead their grandkids will lose one of their 9 lives, and no clean up or disposal. Just a puff of pink mist and bye bye kitty


----------



## chrome (Jun 27, 2008)

LOL I can see it now... But is a feral cat worth $1 + per round?
I'd love to have one though... :)


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 27, 2008)

Last time I checked it was more like 5.50 to 6 bucks a round lol, I never said it was the most economical choice


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 27, 2008)

I reckon I got double points last night.

Greg


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 27, 2008)

All right folks, I happen to like cats, if they're properly prepared.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 27, 2008)

No pics = didn't happen.


----------



## flash (Jun 28, 2008)

Heck, all you have to do is clean them up a bit








We rescued two Hemingway cats after Katrina moved thru. Fixed them both and now our mouse population, along with moles have taken a sharp drop.







This is Jasper, an eight toed wonder machine.


----------



## goat (Jun 28, 2008)

I have shot wild hogs with a 50 cal.  I have no doubt that it will smoke a cat!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 28, 2008)

A 50 cal. will not smoke a cat, it will turn it into a powder puff...


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, heres a before and after pic.

Greg


----------



## fireguy (Jun 29, 2008)

Uh.... ive been unable to sleep since I saw this posted.... freaky


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 29, 2008)

As of 1658hrs, the patriarch of the feral colony is now taking a dirt nap.  That was the most stinking animal. Not like a skunk, more like a musk turtle with cat urine.  Skunks and polecats, don't smell that strong when they've been capped.

I'm gettin tired of diggin holes.

Greg


----------



## 1894 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just remember that you are doing a big favor for the turkeys , quail ,rabbits and song birds in your area


----------



## erain (Jun 29, 2008)

you are doing a favor to all of nature!!!, no different then a harmful species introduced into the great lakes!!!


----------

